# Drone for dropping baits



## Captmphillips (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone on here have experience or recommendations for a good drone to drop baits from the beach? The least expensive fully capable model if possible.


----------



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

*The drone you need*

Go look at Fightdafish.com

These as custom built drones specifically for dropping big baits. They have a bunch of built in safety features such as auto return, low battery return, ceiling height limitations, GPS positioning, dual or single bait drops, ... you won't be disappointed. There is also video footage on instagram (fight the Fish) or our YouTube channel. I will be posting a video of our fishing today where we landed a fair blacktop from a dropped bait.

Even better join us on the beach to see for yourself !


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

I just ordered a splash drone 3. It is fully waterproof and designed for fishing. Not sure if it is the least expensibe model but probably the most capable.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey capt, I just ordered me a used 3DR Solo for less than $200 on ebay (they sell new for $260) for fathercs day. I just want it to get the bait out there, so i didnt want anything fancy (i.e $$$$$). For that money, even if you loose a couple, you'll be still ahead compared to those other more expensive ones.

They dont come with an integrated camera as they are designed to use a gopro, or you can even use it without a camera. I think you can even use it with an Anart camera ($40), which is what i have and will try as soon as i get it this week. 

Of course will try it plenty of times on land before i send it out to sea. The bait rigging should be pretty straightforward.

All that said, it is still suppoed to be one of the rop 10 drones out there acxording to some websites, and still has plenty of useful features like auto-fly-home on a button or on low batt, selfie, orbit, cable-cam, follow, and some more.

Checkout these videos in youtube:
H6xuYV9jBaY
tmnxs5hBUho
omsbAFqgpzM

I'll keep you posted once i get it...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I have the earlier version of the splashdrone (V2+) and so far I like it. I like the looks of the SD3 but I don't know how much they upgraded over the camera and it being 4K. Do a lot of reading about it, some people have had issues, I have not. There is a forum dedicated to them, which is mostly complaining about earlier versions, but there is a lot of good info in there too.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

The 3DR just came in. Will try to do some dry runs today, before taking it to the beach and before Cindy hits land, and report back...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok, so been trying it on land, so far so good. Did some load test with the thing and i can attest it can (barely) carry 2 lbs. Pretty sturdy the little thing. I can also confirm that it does not work well with my 1080 30fps knock-off gopro, but that's not so bad as you can fly it without the camera, you just need to maintain visual contact. I have ordered me another 4k knock-off camera from ebay for $35. Did some research and it should work fine.

For dropping baits i atached a piece of foam where i can hook the hook, and then with a good pull break it lose.

I am taking it to Destin FL on tuesday and will report back later in the week.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

I just got in the Splash Drone 3. Will post some pics of it in the case for you spicyitalian so you can see what the differences are.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

GKrane said:


> I just got in the Splash Drone 3. Will post some pics of it in the case for you spicyitalian so you can see what the differences are.


Great! I would love to see what they did and didn't change. Does your camera have a way to add a microSD card? I've been trying to figure out how they added storage to the gimbal and kept it waterproof.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Refreshed...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

spicyitalian said:


> Great! I would love to see what they did and didn't change. Does your camera have a way to add a microSD card? I've been trying to figure out how they added storage to the gimbal and kept it waterproof.


The new fisherman version has a camera with the bait deployment mechanism. No spot for an SD card but there is an upgrade now that has it included with the new gimbal and new camera for $359. I don't think i need it that bad yet, plus the extra weight with the camera might reduce the size of baits i can drop. I use it at night for shark fishing an the return to home fucntion drops the drone back within 1-2 ft of where it took off. This is after dropping a bait 400-500 yards off shore. Glas it has that feature because I sure cant see it when it is that far out.


----------

